# Does anyone still use kanekalon hair for box braids?



## Chameleonchick (Jan 25, 2010)

I am thinking about it and I wanted to see if people still use this for box braids. 

How many packs do you use?

Do you use the whole length folded from the pack or cut it to use half the length?


----------



## maghreblover (Jan 25, 2010)

yup, i do. but the hairdresser in nigeria does all the cutting and stuff so i don't know too much about that. i do know its certainly not the full length from the pack coz i never have it beyond bsl. my hair's quite dense so they always say two packs initially, and then ALWAYS exceed two packs. amateurs, kmt  so i'd say two to three packs


----------



## winnettag (Jan 25, 2010)

I always use kanekalon....and if I have time I'll even rinse it in ACV.
I use about 4 packs, but I have a big head.  And I use the full length now (which falls at about HL or TBL), but used to cut it in half.....good either way!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep! I sure do! I am currently sportin them!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 26, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 26, 2010)

i do..did it go out of style or somthing?

i use about 2.5-3 packs cut in half


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jan 26, 2010)

i use 3.5 packs of hair. i tend to use black and gold or rastafari, i fold it in half and cut it i never wear them too long. they would be almost butt length on me


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 26, 2010)

i did when i had them and for some reason they were slipping out left and right..i used like 6 bags, i have a big head and they were about MBL.. im going to use the yarn next time


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Do you all burn them at the ends? Or do you leave them loose? If you leave them loose how do you keep them from unraveling or tangling?


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 26, 2010)

I use them...well the woman that braids my hair does.....For the big packs we use about 4 and cut them in half.....She curls the ends and dips them in hot water.....That keeps them from unravling.......When I wash them I keep the ends covered with some kind of bag to keep them from getting wet....they get kinky and knotted when they get wet like that.....After the wash I put mouse on the ends and let the rest of the braids dry


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

Yepp.   I do.  I use 5 to 6 bags, the whole length, staggered for a natural look.


----------



## finickyone (Jan 26, 2010)

I use it for my daughter's hair. My daughter's hair is a little past bsl & we use about 3.5 bags. When the braider does it she cuts it in half when she's braiding the back, but leaves it full length when braiding the sides & top. My daughter perfers her ends to be burned, but I like them better, curled & dipped. We wash them weekly & I have never had a problem with them slipping or matting. If her ends are curled, the curls will loosen, but I have never had to dip or curl them again. She wears them about 8 weeks & I redo around her ears & nape about every 2 weeks. I can really see her growth when she's in braids.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 26, 2010)

I use them the majority of the time i have individual braids,per the crown and glory website.
 I use two packs,soak them in acv or vinegar for about 10 mins,rinse and let the hair dry,and braid.I don't cut the hair,and they only fall to about bsl.
This is the best hair for during the summertime when i cowash a whole lot.

Oh,and i don't burn the ends!no way!! I braid them and dip them in hot water so they are wavy when i undo them.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup, kanekalon, usually 3 bags. I don't cut them in half, but cut down to almost BSL. If I want a wavy look, I leave the last 3 inches or so loose, then put in about 8 braids and dip in boiled water. 

When I want them braided to the tip, I use thinning scissors on the last couple of inches, it makes it easier to braid all the way down.


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2010)

I doubt that'll ever happen.. lol


MizzBrit said:


> i do..did it go out of style or somthing?
> 
> i use about 2.5-3 packs cut in half





I'm curious... How do you bag the ends? 



Nubenap22 said:


> I use them...well the woman that braids my hair does.....For the big packs we use about 4 and cut them in half.....She curls the ends and dips them in hot water.....That keeps them from unravling.......When I wash them I keep the ends covered with some kind of bag to keep them from getting wet....they get kinky and knotted when they get wet like that.....After the wash I put mouse on the ends and let the rest of the braids dry









 no burned ends, ITA...   snagged clothes, for sure... (if not done right)  



ladybeesrch said:


> I use them the majority of the time i have individual braids,per the crown and glory website.
> I use two packs,soak them in acv or vinegar for about 10 mins,rinse and let the hair dry,and braid.I don't cut the hair,and they only fall to about bsl.
> This is the best hair for during the summertime when i cowash a whole lot.
> 
> Oh,a*nd i don't burn the ends!no way!! *I braid them and dip them in hot water so they are wavy when i undo them.







OP, I still use Kanekalon, too.  I'm more partial to human hair b/c I tend to have dry scalp when I wear braids. I've had folks braid my hair w/ human hair before, but I'm learning to do it myself without wasting the hair..  that's the biggest draw back between the two, the margin for error.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Thanks for the responses. Do you all burn them at the ends? Or do you leave them loose? If you leave them loose how do you keep them from unraveling or tangling?



I wore C&G braids with kanekalon hair for like a year and change. Burning sucks, your clothes will get snagged and it can scratch your man when he wants to be close to you erplexed

I have a bunch of sponge rollers that I used specifically for the purpose of dipping my ends. 

Now my hair is just too long to do this style anymore, and I kinda miss it. I was so easy to maintain. Just spray with my mixture of braid spray, aloe vera gel, Infusium and water. Tie on a scarf while it dries (to tame fuzzies) and KIM. 

I never got away with so few bags of hair as you ladies... I needed tons.


----------



## loveable37 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have braids but human hair ONLY hair i every use all tha other hair dry my hair out instead of making it grow


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 26, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Thanks for the responses. Do you all burn them at the ends? Or do you leave them loose? If you leave them loose how do you keep them from unraveling or tangling?


 
Depends on the style. If I want to go old school, I will braid them large and then burn the ends to curl them. But usually, I don't burn the ends. I just pour boiling hot water over my extentions to lay the ends down really flat. I don't have any problems with unraveling with this method.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Laela said:


> I'm curious... How do you bag the ends?



with the length they were i would use the kitchen sink.....plastic bag from a store on the ends and wrap it around the ends.....secure it with some kind of hair tie....have mom hold that bag while i washed my scalp and the shaft of the braids......kinds of weird but it kept my ends from looking crazy


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 26, 2010)

i definitely do, on myself and my sister, for box braids and senegalese twists. i take the hair out of the pack, put it in one big twist and soak it in acv/water before i cut the hair in half. i usually need a little over 2 packs for myself and a little over 3 packs for her, but the next time i do her hair it will be too long to cut the hair in half (it was almost too long this time) so i will probably have to buy 5 or 6 packs! i burn the ends since we usually wear them up all the time, but one time i forgot to burn her ends when i was done...it was a 2 day process cause i did the braids so small and i was TIRED by the time i finished...and they stayed without burning the ends or dipping them. they unraveled just a bit for a wavy look, and they were actually really cute. i don't burn the ends when i do kinky twists...i roll and dip them. as you can see in her album, they have helped her retain almost all of her growth over the past year and a half, and whenever i have my hair braided/twisted i can easily overcome stagnant growth or a minor setback.


----------



## maghreblover (Jan 26, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Thanks for the responses. Do you all burn them at the ends? Or do you leave them loose? If you leave them loose how do you keep them from unraveling or tangling?


 
no! definitely no burning. i just twist them at the end. it stays good for two months i've never had unravelling issues. when iut gets to tiny to be plaited, just twist the ends and when ur done braiding, put it in boiling hot water and squeeze out water with a towel.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay so do you dip them in the boiling water in sections as you go along or at the end of the entire braiding process?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 26, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay so do you dip them in the boiling water in sections as you go along or at the end of the entire braiding process?


 
I dip after all the braids are finished and I've cut off the stray synthetic hairs that like to stick out toward the bottom half of the braids.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 26, 2010)

How are you guys using so many packs?  I guess I parted mine larger? Or maybe I have less hair. Hmmm. I barely used 2 packs. And I cut it in half. I agree with previous posters that burning at the ends is not as good as just dipping them in hot water. To me, it looks more natural and stays braided just as much as it would if you burned the ends. Also, this allows you to do your own touch ups if you so desire.

HTH!


----------

